# Spartan Warrior Request



## scotty666 (Jan 14, 2007)

Im looking for a kind artist who would like to 're-draw' an image of a spartan warrior for a community based training / martial arts site?
Basically I put the site together using an image ripped from a game, purely as a temporary measure to see how it looked (as I cant draw for toffee). We'd really love to get our own 'version' of this though.

and the catch........... well obviously we are'nt a commercial site so Im not sure we could afford to pay very much, Ideally if we could exchange the work for a permanent link / credit on our main site and forum or even if the artisit is in need of some wed development services I could do that.

we are'nt looking for any exclusive rights to the image or anything like that and have no probs with the artist doing anything elese with the image just as long as we can use it ourselves, hoping to knock up some Tshirts this year with the image on to promote the site. 

If anyone can help we'd really appreciate it.

I would have attached the original pic but I havent made enough posts yet!!


----------

